# My makeup collection



## Kurtina88 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't have any MAC yet, but i ordered some and i'm wating for them..so stay tuned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My mini mini mini MAC collection:





My brushes:





Where my brushes stay:





Base & foundations:





Powders:





Concealers:





Bronzers & highlighters:





Blush:





Eyeshadows:












***not finished***


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, you got some good bronzers and we all start small iwth MAC and then BAM! we accummalate a whole mass out of nowhere


----------



## nunu (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree with the above! it will grow fast!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 6, 2007)

Your bronzers and highlighters are beautiful.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 7, 2007)

Lovely collection!  And hey!  I use the same Revlon foundation, just in a different shade!  What are the shades  of your soon-to-be-impressive MAC collection?  Because I think I may have to consider those colors!


----------



## User49 (Dec 7, 2007)

Aww I like this collection! Nice bronzers! Beware of Mac debt lol!


----------



## athenav (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## Kurtina88 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newagetomatoz* 

 
_Lovely collection!  And hey!  I use the same Revlon foundation, just in a different shade!  What are the shades  of your soon-to-be-impressive MAC collection?  Because I think I may have to consider those colors!_

 
you mean what colours i bought or what colours i would like to buy?


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice collection !!


----------



## cmariemac (May 31, 2008)

Hi what is the MAC lipstick called in the very first picture? I love it! Please reply!


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 31, 2008)

Awesome Collection!!!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 28, 2008)

hey i'm starting to collect MAC too. like the kabuki brush


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 29, 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 1, 2008)

Lovely and so cute collection!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 1, 2008)

Very Nice collection.


----------

